# Monitorhalterung für Tischkante - aber kein Platz unter der Kante



## ratefux (12. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
ich hab hier ein kleines Luxusproblem... der Standfuß von meinem neuen Asus PG329Q ist mir einfach viel zu ausladend. Der Monitor könnte 10cm weiter hinten stehen, wenn da nicht noch der "Haken" hinten dran wäre. Bleiben also nur zwei Optionen: an die Wand damit oder an die Tischkante.
Die üblichen Tischkantenhalterungen greifen so u-förmig um die Tischkante drumherum und werden dann mit einer Schraubklemme fixiert. Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab aber am Schreibtisch unter der Tischkante hinten eine Kabelmanagement-Leiste. Soll heißen, eine Halterung wie die obrige geht nicht. Es ist nur ein schmaler Spalt dazwischen.
Hab das mal skizziert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braun ist meine Tischplatte sowie die Kabelmanagement-Leiste untendrunter. Dazwischen ist ein schmaler Spalt. Ich bräuchte also eine Halterung, die eben nicht so fixiert u-förmig ist wie die oben abgebildete, sondern einfach gerade nach unten geht und der gesamte Teil zur Befestigung beweglich ist, so dass ich das dazwischenfummeln kann. Bei der Icybox Halterung z.B. hier würde das gehen, aber die hat ja so einen komischen Arm. Mein Schreibtisch steht an der Wand. 

Gibt es irgendeine "einfache" Halterung, mit der das gehen würde? Kennt da jemand was? Danke!


----------



## chill_eule (12. Dezember 2020)

Wie ist denn der Kabelkanal befestigt?

Ich würde den sonst abbauen/schrauben, Monitor anbauen, Kabelkanal wieder draufbauen/schrauben


----------



## OldGambler (12. Dezember 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## ratefux (16. Dezember 2020)

Ok, probieren wir es nochmal anders... ich will keine Wandhalterung. Und auch nicht zuspachteln.
Mein Schreibtisch steht an der Wand, das macht auch diese gängigen Tischhalterungen schwierig an sich, weil die immer diese zweigliedrigen Arme haben. Man bräuchte also eigentlich Platz nach hinten, damit man den Arm richtig ausschwenken kann.
Halterung an der Tischkante kann ich vergessen. Das ist so ein Kabelorganizer, der ist Teil vom Schreibtisch. Hinten so eine Ablage unter der Tischplatte, locker 15cm tief. Gibt keine Monitorhalterung, die da drumrumgreift.

Gäbe noch eine Möglichkeit. Halterungen die durch ein Loch im Tisch greifen. Hab ja so ein Kabelmanagement-Loch in der Tischplatte, aber mir würde es auch nix ausmachen, einfach nochmal eine 8er oder 10er-Bohrung zu setzen.
Wobei das Problem dann wieder dasselbe ist - die Gasdruckfeder-Halterungen muss man nach hinten auslenken, damit man sie frei platzieren kann und da ist meine Wand. Eigentlich bräuchte ich nur ein gerades Rohr nach oben mit Vesa dran.


----------



## fotoman (16. Dezember 2020)

Also entweder sowas "Digitus DA-90346 1fach Monitor-Standfuß"





						%product-title% kaufen
					

Top %brandid% Auswahl ✓ Schnelle & versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab 89,00 € möglich ➥ Jetzt günstig online kaufen: %product-title%




					www.conrad.de
				



(zur Not die Standplatte hinten absägen und auf dem Tisch festschrauben), oder beim Tischler Deiner Wahl (dürfte einfacher zu finden sein wie ein Metallbauer) eine passende Konstruktion bauen lassen/selber bauen.

Wie sowas aber flacher werden soll wie der ASUS-Fuß, wüsste ich nur, wenn man auf jedgliche Beweglichkeit verzichtet und den Monitor am Besten direkt flach an die Wand klebt. Die VESA-Halterung hat eine gewisse Dicke (falls sie schwenkbar sein soll, sowieso), der dafür nötige Ständer (darf ja nicht die Wand sein) auch. U.U. ist da aus Carbon etwas flaches zu machen, was dann aber wohl als Einzelanfertigung den Preis des Monitors übersteigen dürfte.


----------



## ratefux (16. Dezember 2020)

Der Asus-Fuß ist halt recht ausladend, insbesondere nach hinten - da hatte mein vorheriger Acer einen kleiner dimensionierten Fuß. Mir steht der Monitor einfach ein Stück zu weit vorn und wenn der Haken vom Fuß nicht wäre, der nach hinten weggeht, könnte der Monitor locker nochmal 5cm weiter hinter.


----------



## Schori (17. Dezember 2020)

Sowas vllt.?
https://www.novus-halterung.de/novus-my-one-d-monitorhalter-mit-bohrschraub-910-1049-000.html


----------



## ratefux (17. Dezember 2020)

Ja, die wäre gut, wenn auch ein wenig teuer. Ich hab im Grunde nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder ein extra Loch bohren oder das Loch verwenden, was schon in der Tischplatte ist zum Durchführen der Kabel. Das ist aber etwa 20cm außermittig platziert.

Die beste Lösung wäre also eigentlich eine solche Halterung, nur mit der Möglichkeit, es auch durch das Loch in der Tischplatte zu montieren. Gibt's anscheinend nur nicht - die mit den kurzen Armen, die ich finde, haben keine Umbaumöglichkeit für Montage durch ein Loch und die, wo das geht, haben 40cm lange Arme, und die kann ich nicht einknicken, da ich eine Wand dahinter hab.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit, ohne bohren zu müssen, wäre also eine Stange, die ich durch das Kabelloch montieren kann und die einen ca. 20cm langen Arm für die Auslenkung zur Seite hat. Kann ich nur in der Kombination einfach nicht finden.

Ganz schön viel Aufwand in der Suche hier, nur um einen Monitor anders zu befestigen. 

[Edit] jetzt hab ich doch was gefunden, für die o.g. Halterung gibt es ein optionales Tischloch-Montageset. Das müsste in Kombination dann eigentlich klappen.


----------



## ratefux (18. Dezember 2020)

So und der ganze Kram kam heute und hat perfekt funktioniert - ließ sich durch das Kabelloch montieren, zwar wenig Platz um da noch zusätzlich Kabel durchzuführen - aber es hat grad so ausgereicht, und der Monitorarm ist ca. 20cm lang. Ließ sich direkt ohne VESA-Adapter in den Monitor flanschen, der ist jetzt ca. 5cm weiter hinten und mein Schreibtisch ist frei - perfekt. Und mit etwas Glück krieg ich weitere Arme separat, da kann ich das Ganze irgendwann auf zwei Monitore erweitern. 
Danke für euren Input, hat mich am Ende zur richtigen Lösung geführt.


----------



## honortripp (20. Dezember 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> ... zur Not die Standplatte hinten absägen und auf dem Tisch festschrauben ...


Das ist kein Not sondern das einzige Sinnvolle bei den Ständern!
Abschneiden, Löcher bohren,  Gewinde schneiden und dann "unsichtbar" von unten mit dem Tisch verschrauben.
Mit Tellerschrauben kann sich das Gewindeschneiden auch sparen wenn man es ansehnlich haben will und dann ganz klassisch unten mit Muttern fest machen


----------

